# Beekeeper Box



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

I have been toting around a plastic storage bin when I do my bee hive inspections. It is relatively large and really a pain. So made my own. I basically took the concept of a NUC and added a top bottom with places to hold tools and smokers on the ends. I probably could have purchased something already made up, but this was so simple to build and that would just take the fun out of it. 

Here are some photo links.

http://eye.fi/S12WEA
http://eye.fi/SpKj8a
http://eye.fi/ScMCXL
http://eye.fi/S7lMIx
http://eye.fi/SQwXao


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice box, excellent workmanship!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Very nice. It also makes a nice stool. Brushy Mountain sells something similar (for high dollar):

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Merrill-Tool-Box/productinfo/247/

And you can catch a swarm in it in a pinch. I used to sit on whatever spare box was around, but they can shift side to side and collapse... the toolbox works much better.


----------



## the bearded bee (Nov 17, 2015)

nice little box., good idea, but… you forgot the mini flashlight.. those are always handy


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

I knew something was missing. I will have to add that.


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

mharrell11 said:


> I knew something was missing. I will have to add that.


My buddy has made something similar. we use it more for bees than to hold tools, but it can be used for both- My husband has a tool box that fits inside it- he just lifts it out and then can use the box for bees. We made it a few inches deeper than a deep frame to be able to deal with swarms. Also a vented bottom helps. 
Doubles as a quiet box...put the frame with the queen in there, or the frames with queen cells, etc. It is my favorite tool in the bee yard.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

I use a nuc without the frames in there with a shoulder strap. I put everything inside and have a 50's era small metal tackle box for all of my little gear (lighter, queen cage, string, mesh, marking pen, cork, grafting tool, scissors, magnifying glass, back up matches, etc) I have newspaper and patches of old cotton rags for smoker fuel in doubled grocery bags under the old tackle box. I throw in the two hive tools and smoker on top and I put it in the back of my truck. It allows me to carry everything hands free and is waterproof as long as I wrap the bags around the smoker fuel correctly. Because everything is inside the box it doesn't get beat up riding around in the bed of a pick up truck. It took me a few year to winnow down everything to what I want vs. what I actually use. 

Only once have I used the box as an emergency capture box in all these years. During swarm season I carry a nuc or two (with at least one drawn frame) with me so I don't have to transfer a captured swarm. Too much of a chance to loose them for me. I merely used the grocery bags for the smoker fuel to transfer all the stuff to.


----------



## BeeBop (Apr 23, 2015)

Nicely done!

Errr.. what is the little black tool that says "Pencil" on it in this photo?
https://app.eyefi.com/s/26968117-11-zvoMdTNyIm3swfdD


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Its a pencil torch, probably for lighting his smoker.


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

Just as Kramerbryan said. Pencil torch for lighting the smoker.


----------



## Tom06- (May 11, 2013)

Been using a metal bucket for the past couple of years.
I need to figure out some way to hang my smoker on it that does not flip it over..


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cool, I am going to steal the idea but go just with a tool box (I keep the cardboard nucs around). Here is a picture of something similar that I did for some reloading guys that were told not to keep their powder in metal containers. You will note the beautiful walnut band, it was put their because my poor planning on the shelf did not allow the lid to close! I always say I like to make things, not that I am good at it.
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/Wood Work/box1_zps1c776a76.jpg
http://i1141.photobucket.com/albums/n599/6minz/box shelf_zpsgzyqcgfd.jpg
I was shooting the breeze with a lady where I had 5 hives when she commented my truck was on fire. The smoker had fallen over from the previous yard, it could have been bad so like Tom I need to do something.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Tom06- said:


> Been using a metal bucket for the past couple of years.
> I need to figure out some way to hang my smoker on it that does not flip it over..


I use a metal bucket when moving from 1 yard to the next. Always would fret over it falling over. One day it came to me to put an 2 inches of gravel in the bottom. No more turning over, no more melted bedliner.


----------



## WLeeH (Jan 16, 2015)

That thing is pretty darn cool.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Here is my bee box..it makes it easier for me to carry everything I need with me.


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

Minz,
I looked at your photobucket. Did you make that stuff? 
If so, very talented.


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to leave this thread. All my stuff is in a 5 gallon container or in an unused deep next to the hives. You guys are in a class of your own!!!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Ya way to neat for me. And not enough stuff in them. But a nice build.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

jvalentour said:


> Minz,
> I looked at your photobucket. Did you make that stuff?
> If so, very talented.


Thanks these are not hard, just a set of plans and take your time.
For all the woodwork I do I carry my beek stuff in a plastic milk crate


----------

